# Dog gone barking mad due to fox



## Dougal (Oct 3, 2009)

I woke up at 1am this morning after hearing something outside my bedroom window - (I live in a bungalow). I looked out and there was a rather large fox sitting there. By this time Dougal had heard it too and was trying to jump out the other window! He hadn't seen a fox before.

I then closed the windows and walked to the kitchen, only to find the fox sitting outside the garden door staring in at both of us! By this time Dougal had gone totally loopy and for the last 15 hours he hasn't stopped barking. I did try taking him for a walk to calm him down after the fox had left the garden, but we met the thing again in the street so it didn't really help.

He's just sitting by the back door barking - I think it will only get worse (if that's possible) when it starts to get dark and he knows the visitor may return.

Any suggestions to calm him down welcomed!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Applying for a shotgun licence in the UK


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dougal said:


> He's just sitting by the back door barking - I think it will only get worse (if that's possible) when it starts to get dark and he knows the visitor may return.


oh, dear!  not good... 
for Now - 
put baking-parchment over the lower windows, so that U can see out via the upper window, 
but the dogs view is blocked - however, * light * can still enter thru the translucent parchment.

so thats the visual - 
for sounds, 
* put on a radio playing light-classical to mask any outside noises 
* get a $10 sleep-machine and choose a soothing sound: a running stream, ocean waves, gentle rain... 
* tune the radio to BETWEEN stations + let the white-noise cover any sounds outside.

for the long term - 
make the garden un-attractive + unwelcoming to foxes. 
cat-proof fence-toppers will keep out a fox; if there is no fence, consider installing one. 
a Coyote-Roller fence-topper also works - and there are UK-distributors, too.

get a Scarecrow device for the hose, and park it outside the bedroom window at a good distance; 
they have a motion-sensor + squirt anything that goes by, so park it out far-enuf that Foxy cannot get 
close to the house, where the dog may see, hear or smell the fox.

i;d have the dog sleep in my bedroom, in his crate or on a dog-bed - 
with me right there, and the door/crate closed, he will not prowl the house in search of his nemesis.  
plus since his view of the garden is blocked + outside sounds are masked, Even IF the fox comes back, 
chances are good the dog will not be alarmed again.

hope U both have a peaceful, unbroken night, 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazon.com: Contech Electronics CRO101 Scarecrow Motion-Activated Sprinkler: Patio, Lawn & Garden

this will cover an area 10-meters x 13-meters - so over 1000-sq-ft. 
the yellow-bits are optional as the buyer puts them on when installing it - 
for deer or cats, who are highly visual, i think that would help; for a dusk + dawn fox, i doubt it matters.

hope this helps, nothing worse than night-time alarms! 
--- terry


----------



## Dougal (Oct 3, 2009)

since the encounter with the fox, Dougal goes into an increasing frenzy every night and nothing will stop him running around barking, howling and hissing all night. I have tried everything- putting in him different rooms, on my bed, making sure all the blinds are closed, taking him outside to show him there is nothing there etc. Today he carried on during the day as well.

He's going to stay at my mothers now for a few nights as it's the only way he'll calm down. I've booked him to stay for a few days next week with the lady who ran the puppy class he went to who is a behaviour consultant. She is going to see if she can get to the bottom of it, although seeing as he only does it in my house, I'm a little doubtful.

If all fails, she is going to give me an 'Aboistop' collar which sprays him when he barks. I'm not too keen on that, but she said she's had success with it before, but she will try other things first. 

All very sad - he's a lovely dog usually - but when he starts to bark/howl he just will not stop - and when it's all night it's not very pleasant for me or the neighbours :frown:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

shoot it.....................................


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

No dont shoot it


----------



## Dougal (Oct 3, 2009)

borderer said:


> shoot it.....................................


I presume you mean the fox, not my dog.

i don't think the fox has been back since Dougal saw him. He just think's he might be out there.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Dougal said:


> since the encounter with the fox, Dougal goes into an increasing frenzy every night and nothing will stop him running around barking, howling and hissing all night. I have tried everything- putting in him different rooms, on my bed, making sure all the blinds are closed, taking him outside to show him there is nothing there etc. Today he carried on during the day as well.
> 
> He's going to stay at my mothers now for a few nights as it's the only way he'll calm down. I've booked him to stay for a few days next week with the lady who ran the puppy class he went to who is a behaviour consultant. She is going to see if she can get to the bottom of it, although seeing as he only does it in my house, I'm a little doubtful.
> 
> ...


Sorry you are having a problem with him. I would be very jubious of any trainer/behaviourist who even suggests these collars. They will not "cure" the root problem, just mask it until he gets used to the scent. JMO.

I would have a look at the sticky in this section 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/97249-what-look-trainer-behaviourist.html to help with how to chose a behaviourist who uses positive methods of training. Also if the problem is occouring at your place, there is little point you spending money on her having him at her place.

Do you have insurance?


----------



## Dougal (Oct 3, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Sorry you are having a problem with him. I would be very jubious of any trainer/behaviourist who even suggests these collars. They will not "cure" the root problem, just mask it until he gets used to the scent. JMO.


thanks.

I've used her before and I know she will treat Dougal well. She has 5 Dogs herself. The point about whether she will do any good if she is not at my house is a good one and I will see if she can come here as well.

I don't really want to try the collar, but I will if other things do not work.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Foxes and ways to deter them have been in the public mind quite a bit recently.... Just saw this on another site and thought it might be helpful?
Fox Repellents, Fox Deterrents, Fox Control, Foxolutions, London, UK

I think it is better to deter the foxes than change your dog.... ALL dogs have a natural aversion to foxes, and it seems unfair to fix your dog when he ain't really broke, while you might be better off looking for ways of changing the foxes


----------



## Dougal (Oct 3, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Foxes and ways to deter them have been in the public mind quite a bit recently.... Just saw this on another site and thought it might be helpful?
> Fox Repellents, Fox Deterrents, Fox Control, Foxolutions, London, UK
> 
> I think it is better to deter the foxes than change your dog.... ALL dogs have a natural aversion to foxes, and it seems unfair to fix your dog when he ain't really broke, while you might be better off looking for ways of changing the foxes


thanks -but as I said before, the fox is not the problem - I'm pretty sure it hasn't been back since the first encounter (it only had one route into the garden and I've mostly blocked it off). The problem is Dougal seems to think the fox is out there during the night, and howls the place down just in case - so there is an issue which needs fixing.


----------



## Dougal (Oct 3, 2009)

well I have had the 'anti bark' collar for 3 days now and it really does work. Basically, it's a small pressurised water container which hangs round his neck and sprays a small jet of water upwards when he barks.

I have only used it at night when he's having a barking frenzy or when I let him out first thing (which is when I have had complaints from the neighbours).

It's didn't take him long to work out how the collar works and when it's on he doesn't bark at all. During the night last night when he started barking, it was enough just to pick up the collar and show it to him for him to stop. Usually, he runs around barking for an hour when he first goes out around 5.30am when I get up - this morning with the collar on, not a sound. During the day, I let him do what he wants.

Hopefully I will not have to use it for very long.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dougal said:


> I presume you mean the fox, not my dog.


Oh no! Definitely the Dog we're all Fox lovers here! :lol:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

How old is Dougal and what breed is he?

A dirt cheap way to prevent foxes coming into your garden is to go to your local hairdressers and ask for the floor sweepings at the end of a saturday (busiest day). Put the floor sweepings in old tights or those washing machine tablet bags and hang them at 4m intervals around your garden perimeter about 3ft off of the floor. The scent from the human hair will be enough to deter them.

Saw this on River Cottage (best programme ever) and it does work as we do this around my parent's garden to protect the poultry they have. Works a treat following a loss of about ten hens to a fox. Never been back but they see the prints around the garden edge regulalry up there.


----------

